# Odd Worldmark-related message ["Ana" is Steve Willett]



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I'm just sharing this in case anyone has a similar experience.

I was contacted through TUG today. The message said, "There will be some changes coming soon to Worldmark, thus I wanted to discuss them and any concerns with you."

In a follow up, the person said, "Yes, do you think the changes to Worldmark are enough? I would prefer to speak in person and email since the changes are not public, etc."

When I declined to give them my personal e-mail address, they stopped replying. It felt a bit scammy, but not scammy enough that I could be sure. The person has an established TUG account and has posted sparingly, primarily on one or two threads.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2011)

If you responded to the email, it went through the email acct. you have registered with TUG, and they will be able to see that.

If it was a pm - then they wouldn't have access.

Can you send me a pm with their TUG user name?


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

Denise,

I was aware of that, so I responded with PM. It was through PM that they said they wouldn't share the "important changes" unless I gave them my personal e-mail address.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 1, 2011)

I received the same message thru my e-mail address from someone named Steve Willett.  Is he a TUG member?


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, that name was on the e-mail I received, but the TUG account sending it had a different name.


----------



## Ana (Apr 1, 2011)

*Worldmark Changes*

I just wanted to see if anyone wanted to discuss changes in Worldmark. But I sure did not want to do it like this, thus I will STOP!

Sorry.


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

Well (a) what changes are you talking about? and (b) if you don't want to do it in public, why can't you do it over the message system?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ana said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone wanted to discuss changes in Worldmark. But I sure did not want to do it like this, thus I will STOP!
> 
> Sorry.



Yes Ana...We all want to discuss the changes in most any timeshare program...Please post it on the forum under the Wyndham/Worldmark section, so we can


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2011)

I received the exact same message, via TUG PM, as in Post #1 above ("There will be some changes coming soon to Worldmark, thus I wanted to discuss them and any concerns with you.")

I replied: "Are you a Wyndham salesperson?", because  it's the exact opening that a "Worldmark by Wyndham" salesperson usually makes.

He replied: "No, and I did not expect such scrutiny with the question, thus ignore me."


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

LLW said:


> I received the exact same message, via TUG PM, as in Post #1 above ("There will be some changes coming soon to Worldmark, thus I wanted to discuss them and any concerns with you.")
> 
> I replied: "Are you a Wyndham salesperson?", because  it's the exact opening that a "Worldmark by Wyndham" salesperson usually makes.
> 
> He replied: "No, and I did not expect such scrutiny with the question, thus ignore me."



Ah, I think it makes a bit more sense now.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2011)

Ana - are you Steve Willett????

It is a violation of the TUG posting rules to re-register under a false user name to pursue a hidden agenda.

How do you explain this?

For those of you who may not remember, Stephen Willett is the unemployeed attorney who tried to hi-jack the RCI lawsuit...


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah, well, that would explain why most of the posts by "Ana" are on threads related to RCI, and why most of them are ... shall we say ... somewhat adversarial.

This could be an attempt to drum up class reps for a class action against Worldmark, but since soliciting class reps in this manner would likely be a violation of ABA rules, I'm sure it's not that.


----------



## stang99_tls (Apr 1, 2011)

LLW said:


> I replied: "Are you a Wyndham salesperson?", because  it's the exact opening that a "Worldmark by Wyndham" salesperson usually makes.



LOL, I asked him the same question? He is no longer returning my emails.


----------



## Jennie (Apr 1, 2011)

Steve Willett, an attorney, was a major irritant during the class action lawsuit against RCI. He posted a lot of disinformation and eventually most of his rambling
messages were deleted by Brian Rogers, the owner of TUG.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130370&highlight=Willett


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Soliciting e-mail addresses*

Got same e-mail. Appeared the e-mail was blatant attempt as a strategy to collect e-mail addresses for whatever purpose. I immediately deleted. Always be aware of those trying to collect your e-mail address.


----------



## yumdrey (Apr 29, 2011)

*[merged] who is Ana (stkitsantas@gmail.com)??*

Today,
I got an e-mail through TUG which is very suspicious.
The person who sent an e-mail is Ana, and his/her e-mail address is :
stkitsantas@gmail.com

It says:
*There will be some changes coming to Worldmark. If you are a current member, I would to discuss them and any concerns you may have. You may be able to help. Thanks, Stevestkitsantas@gmail.com*
If anyone had got similr e-mail, please post it here.
Thanks!


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 30, 2011)

Does this sound familiar ? *ME SCAMMER*


> On Fri, Apr 1, 2011 at 7:55 AM,
> Steve stkitsa ntas@gm ail. com wrote:
> 
> There will be some changes coming soon to Worldmark, thus I wanted to discuss them and any concerns with you. You may be able to help.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2011)

Ana is actually Steve Willet, who is the out of work attorney who tried to hijack the RCI lawsuit.  

Lately, he has been contacting Tuggers regarding Worldmark.  I suspect that he is going to have a go at Worldmark.

_Note that in Post #6 Steve stated that he would stop contacting Tuggers - apparently that hasn't happened.  If he contacts you and you don't wish to receive communication from him, please respond with a message telling him to stop contacting you._


----------



## theo (Apr 30, 2011)

*For what it's worth...*



itchyfeet said:


> I received the same message thru my e-mail address from someone named Steve Willett.  Is he a TUG member?



I can't (and I don't) claim that it's the same person, but I very clearly remember the name Steve Willett from the _Murillo vs. RCI_ lawsuit fiasco. He presented himself at the time as an attorney, and tried (if I recall correctly) to somehow "get on the bandwagon" for the plaintiffs, but separately and apart from the plaintiff attorneys, if memory serves. I don't remember much more than that, but I certainly recall that name.


----------



## cruisin (Apr 30, 2011)

The same thing is happening here as in rci, he is trying to go in alongside the current classaction lawsuit against worldmark/wyndham and get a "better deal" for the owners.


----------

